# New to hdr



## kinghen (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello every one. I would like to try my hand at hdr but I don't know enough about it yet. So the first book I bought is High Dynamic Range Digital Photography by Ferrell McCollough and just started reading it. My question is once you have your image in your hdr software program how long dose it take to process time wise? I'm sure every photo takes  a different amount of time and maybe some are never satisfied with them so they are never done but I was wondering if it was an hour or longer I would like to know what I am getting my self into. 

Thanks in advance,
Henry


----------



## ann (Jan 13, 2011)

It shouldn't take an hour, maybe 10-15 minutes, depending on how many changes to want to make, and how many options you play around with; once you have an idea of what you want it isn't long at all.

Practice, Practice Practice and remember just merging isn't the magic (well in one way perhaps), getting an idea of what each slider does with the specific software your using is the magic (imho)

Take your time and understanding your going to make mistakes, as we all did and still do from time to time. Being creative is messy hard work, but very rewarding when you manage to capture your vision.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 13, 2011)

I imagine it also depends on the horsepower you have... on my machine, if I process 3 RAW exposures into an HDR, it takes about 5 seconds.  But I imagine the more shots you use, the longer it takes.


----------



## darkchild (Jan 13, 2011)

what software could you use for HDR?


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 13, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## ann (Jan 13, 2011)

there are several. Photomatix is considered to be one of the best. Nik has just come out with a program called HDR Pro, There is FDR tools, Dynamic Photo HDR, Aritzen HDR, and of course PS, and a few others.

Each handles the same image differently. So the results look different.

Most have a free trial period, so you can try them and see which does the best for your type of photograpy.  For instances FDR handles movement better than PS and Nik also deals with movement very well. 

Some are stand alone and some work within PS.

Probably, by the time i finish typing there will be a new piece of software available.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 14, 2011)

kinghen,  I have been processing my images from Lightroom, mostly 3 raw images (+2, 0 -2) and then passing them to CS5 HDR or to Photomatix 4 and I find that the first results come up in a couple of minutes of less.  It is the "tinkering" around afterwards, tone mapping, refining the image and any additional corrections I want to try and apply that takes the time.

WesternGuy


----------



## honoryourlifeFXR (Jan 14, 2011)

I also want to find out more about HDR photography, I don't know hardly anything about it. Except the layering?

I'm going to subscribed to this thread and follow it, does anyone have any links to helpful websites?


----------



## SlickSalmon (Jan 14, 2011)

Since a previous poster mentioned layering, we probably shouldn't forget that HDR can be done without dedicated HDR software.  You can use Photoshop and layer masks.  Just put various exposures of the same scene in different layers and blend selective parts together.  You won't get the assertive tonemapping that dedicated HDR software provides, but you'll be able to get a wide dynamic range into a single image, which is the whole point anyway.  The process obviously takes a lot longer than pushing a button in Photomatix, and it helps to have a graphics tablet, but the results can be very pleasing.  The process also feels a little more like art and a little less like technology...even though you're doing it all on a computer.  That said, I do like Photomatix a whole lot!


----------



## kinghen (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you to all! I have allot of learning ahead of me but this interests me so I am going forward with this hope to post some pictures soon.
Henry


----------



## sixdaemonbag (Jan 18, 2011)

There's also some diminishing effort, just like with any new skill. The first few times you do it, you'll spend more time working on it and learning how it all fits together. Once you have a basic work flow pattern, things will speed up.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 19, 2011)

honoryourlifeFXR said:


> I also want to find out more about HDR photography, I don't know hardly anything about it. Except the layering?
> 
> I'm going to subscribed to this thread and follow it, does anyone have any links to helpful websites?


 
If you Google "HDR Photography" you will find pages and pages of information and web sites on the subject. The biggest problem you will have is sorting out the "wheat from the chaff", so to speak. Here is one from Brian Matiash with ideas for starting out in the field. If you scroll down to the bottom, you will find links to parts II and III -guide-%e2%80%93-part-i-in-the-field/

As with other forums, post any questions here and you will be sure to get a number of answers and opinions from the folks that hang out here (like me  ) from time to time. HTH.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## honoryourlifeFXR (Jan 19, 2011)

WesternGuy said:


> honoryourlifeFXR said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to find out more about HDR photography, I don't know hardly anything about it. Except the layering?
> ...


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## jason324 (Jan 19, 2011)

Everything you need to know about HDR Photograpahy is right here for free  

JHP Video Tutorials - Free Photography Tutorials

Here is a good starting point tutorial for you all totally new to HDR Photography.

HDR Photography Explained | JHP Video Tutorials - Photography Made Easy

Best,
Jay


----------



## mzb (Jan 19, 2011)

The site that got me interested in HDR photography is www dot stuckincustoms dot com. This and attempting to take a picture of a lit Christmas tree in a dark room...


----------



## dupek (Jan 31, 2011)

The question I have, why use of hdr?. It is the way to fix bad exposure or camera limitation. I saw some photos with brilliant colors and proper light, before hdr "come up".Non edited. I know that not every one photo will come up good and sometimes need some "help" from editing software. I have tendency to wipe "bad" photos and keep good one, but that is me.
Good camera, good glass and good photographer make the difference. I have good camera, but "piss poor" glass, and my technique does need to improve.
I do "wipe" a lot of photos. I try to not use any "post processing".


----------



## Bynx (Jan 31, 2011)

I think thats a good idea. Throw everything away and dont do post processing. Keep up the good work dupek.


----------



## dupek (Jan 31, 2011)

What I am trying to say is, we have the manual option to get the best photo. Otherwise, why not just shoot in "green zone" and let the software fix the photo. I use software, but not to fix a photo, but do some creative "mix".
If, I do not get right the first time, recompose and try again.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 31, 2011)

dupek said:


> What I am trying to say is, we have the manual option to get the best photo. Otherwise, why not just shoot in "green zone" and let the software fix the photo. I use software, but not to fix a photo, but do some creative "mix".
> If, I do not get right the first time, recompose and try again.




HDR is not meant to fix photos. Some may use it for this but I do not and many others do not. I shoot specifically for HDR in the first place. I also shoot for non hdr
This is why I do HDR
I would never get this shot without HDR period!


----------

